# Fulfillment Service Suggestions (USA)



## lucas323 (Jul 21, 2013)

I am looking for a fulfillment service to have shirts made for my union. Tees were sold in person for $20 but, am looking to be more hands off and use POD. Any suggestions on services that would give me $8-10 profit?

**Shirts used most likely Gildan


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

You could find a company that price their item that low for you to make 8-10 profit but they won't be in business that long or the quality will be crap.


----------

